# Nice truck topper setup, old 2018 video



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Probably some things in those setups that I could use to gain some space. I work on generators but most of what I need I have in four Klein bags and a Plastic Husky socket set box. I like those magnet strips.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This is a great looking display, seriously Milwaukee reps should try something like this. 

This truck basically takes a workshop layout to the truck. I think that might be good for utility, agricultural, environmental, etc. where you're not working in a building, but you can drive your truck right up to your work. It looks like a nice setup to work on generators, as long as you can drive up to the pad. It would also be good for carpenters framing houses or building decks, or working on heavy equipment in the field. 

I don't see it working out for people that work inside buildings. For me ... it's much better to make it quick and easy to get the contents of the truck to the area you're working inside the building.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I could see taking a piece of plywood and building something similar to that on the back of my tool bin in the truck to get the drills off the shelf. I'd have to find those or something similar. Probably keeps them cleaner and free up some space.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Nice clean set up. I wouldn't do it that way but there's ideas that are worth copying. I would like to find that topper on a utility bed.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

OK, this is a pretty set-up, but what about materials? Where are all of the random nuts, bolts, fittings, or other stuff to save you in a pinch? I did not see any bags or containers to carry tools around in where he is working.

This looks more like a show vehicle for some tool storage company. If this really is someone's work vehicle, and this set-up works for them, that is great, but I don't envision this working for many of us as many of us need way more material storage and wedge our tools into the leftover space.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

That looks like something that my wife would do.

It's looks pretty, but has no functionality to it, and is a waste of good space.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

But where did those guys go on their date afterwards? 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Man that's so hot and sexy,

Until he hits a speed bump,or pothole.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Dang! I've probably got twice as many tools as the average guy, but this dude is on another level! 

I would rather use all that space for materials and odds & ends parts than what he's doing with it. Tools definitely make the man, but having a wide variety of stuff to "make it happen" is what gets the job done, IMO.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

What a waste. Shoulda got a van.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

"It's not a generator, it's an inverter."

Mmhm, I'm sure it is...


> Generator _noun_
> 1: a machine for producing electricity


Source

Now, that's a nice truck setup... I can see why he has it set up for 2 guys... this truck is for tools, all the material is in the other truck.

Although it's a nice setup, it's useless IMHO. Why do you need ALL those tools with you ALL the time? Let's keep a generator, an entire wrench collection, multiple different SDS drills, a large jack hammer (i think that's what it is), and big impact guns? That stuff IMHO should only be loaded when needed. What happens when that truck is stolen or robbed? I hope there's not a company name in the video... money would have been better invested in either a van like the transit or sprinter, OR a cube van depending on the amount of material he wants to keep on his truck.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I figure this must be set up to support a crew on a jobsite. As others mentioned the materials come in other vehicles. Not sure what kind of crew needs all the wrenches and sockets, even if your working on big services. This is the job tool box. Maybe it goes home at the end of the day with the tools so they don't get stolen?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

nrp3 said:


> I figure this must be set up to support a crew on a jobsite. As others mentioned the materials come in other vehicles. Not sure what kind of crew needs all the wrenches and sockets, even if your working on big services. This is the job tool box. Maybe it goes home at the end of the day with the tools so they don't get stolen?


Looking at it again I am getting a little suspicious. The guy says it's for two men, that's why there's two drill-drivers and two impacts. So do these guys wear their tool belts in the cab? 

I am a bit of a geek wiping down tools etc. but these are too clean even for me if they're being used. 

You're right, where the hell are the materials? Not even a tie wrap or a roll of tape? Even if there's a materials trailer, that's pretty big jobs. With a lot more than two guys. Would you want to float a truck outfitted like this for every two guys? Not even tape? 

Nope. Just doesn't smell like an actual working setup. Great for Milwaukee reps.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey George , run out to the truck and get me two switch faceplates and a couple of battleships. What do you mean we don't have any of those in the truck? What? We don't have any materials at all? Nothing? WTF kind of electricians are we? Oh, we are the kind that don't actually do work! We just lookin good.....



I suppose if you drag a trailer around with all the materials it might work out... might..... I'd f* the sh* out of that purty in about a week............


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

It's a very weird setup. The only material was a bag with Romex and mc in it tucked next to the generator, and a pancake box sitting on the floor. I wonder if they don't use flip top boxes or something on that bedslide to swap out material as needed. The hand tool side seems like a complete waste of space since a tool bag will hold all of the hand tools with a smaller footprint. Also, why so many sockets? I bet that 1/2" impact only gets used to change flat tires. I used to keep mine on the truck, but then realized I only used it in the shop, so there it lives, but my m12 fuel 3/8 stubby impact stays in the truck.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I throw all my power tools in bags. I never clean them and treat them with disrespect. I would have that setup looking like a garbage dump within a week.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I throw all my power tools in bags. I never clean them and treat them with disrespect. I would have that setup looking like a garbage dump within a week.


I would say something but I've outplayed that comment. 
My cordless tools get treated like a red headed step child.
O.k. maybe I did say refer to something! 



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> I would say something but I've outplayed that comment.
> My cordless tools get treated like a red headed step child.
> O.k. maybe I did say refer to something!
> 
> ...


Think about it. He has all those power tool on racks. He has to put them in bags to get them to site. That means he’s carrying around empty bags. Makes no sense.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Think about it. He has all those power tool on racks. He has to put them in bags to get them to site. That means he’s carrying around empty bags. Makes no sense.


That's the way that I do it. I keep my power tools laid out on shelves and easy to grab. I take just the tools and the bits/blades that I need and bring them into the job, usually in a spare tray that I load up with tools/material.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I wanna see what a strictly plc controls guy's vehicle looks like. My bet is there has never been a single incident of the no-alox cap came off again and it's goop all over the place.........


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> The Milwaukee side is the best I've seen, would for sure have Hack bust in his britches.


That's not me, not at all. I have been very happy with my Milwaukee tools, but I'm not a brand whore at all. If my truck was stolen and I had to buy all new tools, I would look at the other brands just the same and if they offer the tools I needed, I would buy them.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

So....

This guy is a General Contractor, who offers Electrical Services also.

While this is probably a promotional stunt with Milwaukee tools, it's just not a practical set-up.

A GC needs plywood, 2x10's, 4x4's ect. framing nailers and trim nailers (battery), shears...ect.

Maybe this guys specializes his GC skills to just fixing swingsets and garage door openers....I dunno.

And EC needs a whole different set of tools. Knock out sets, roto splits, levels, meters...ect.

Where's all this at?

This operation would need a min of two trucks at every job site. This one with the tools and ladders, and another van or truck with materials. You ain't putting plywood , conduit in the tool truck. So we need a material truck and a tool truck at every job. The tool truck can never leave the job site, for obvious reasons. 

If this is the case, the 2 trucks should be outfitted as one for GC stuff, and one fitted for electrical stuff. 

IMO


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The centerpiece of his power tool side is that big, ugly radio. Mine is tiny and goes under the seat. You don’t need great sound quality when it’s on the Nickelback station.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have had pickups with a contractor’s canopy. It isn’t a bad setup if you like driving a truck. Once you close off the sides, however, you have created a narrow tunnel inside where you’re crawling over junk to get to the junk you need.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That's not me, not at all. I have been very happy with my Milwaukee tools, but I'm not a brand whore at all. If my truck was stolen and I had to buy all new tools, I would look at the other brands just the same and if they offer the tools I needed, I would buy them.


You did sound like a Milwaukee whore at one time but now it’s obvious that you’re really an indiscriminate whore.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You did sound like a Milwaukee whore at one time but now it’s obvious that you’re really an indiscriminate whore.


I have said a lot of good things about Milwaukee cordless tools, but that’s only because I was really impressed by them and how well they work for me.

One big difference with me is that I went right from Dewalt 18 V NiCad to Milwaukee M12 and M18 lithium-ion. Lithium ion batteries last so much longer and don’t discharge on their own in a few days like NiCad. So I would’ve been super impressed with any line of lithium ion tools that I bought.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Far more informative, in my opinion


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I had to stop the video at wide bottom...............


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Going_Commando said:


> m12 fuel 3/8 stubby impact stays in the truck.


A home depot near me has the M12 3/8" impacts on clearance. I was thinking of getting one. Clearly if you keep it in the truck it is handy... what uses do you have for it? I can't think of any other than tires, but it only has 117 ft lbs of torque... what things do you use it for, and would you recommend getting one?

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> A home depot near me has the M12 3/8" impacts on clearance. I was thinking of getting one. Clearly if you keep it in the truck it is handy... what uses do you have for it? I can't think of any other than tires, but it only has 117 ft lbs of torque... what things do you use it for, and would you recommend getting one?
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


I use mine all the time for bolting strut together, installing bigger concrete anchors, pole lights, working on vehicles, etc. It doesn't have the nut for truck tires, but works great for ATVs and stuff. When stripping out panels and such I'll throw an Allen wrench bit on it and go to town. I also have an m12 ratchet that I use a lot too. I didn't get the fuel version of the ratchet since I wanted the smaller head so it would fit more places. I don't use regular ratchets anymore.


----------

